# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tait Fletcher v. Josh Haynes...Perhaps I'm blind...

## Quil

Maybe I should go back and watch that fight again, because the way I saw it, there's no way in hell Josh won both of those rounds. I actually thought that Tait was going to win the decision, because I thought he did a little more in the first in addition to winning the second. That fight absolutely should have gone to a third round. I don't see Josh getting out of the semis with what I saw tonight.

----------


## Panzerfaust

All i know is that was an ugly as amateur looking fight if i ever saw one.

I think Tait should have eeked out the JD but i could care less really.

----------


## Quil

Yeah, neither of those fighters is going anywhere anytime soon. Tait's standup was attrocious.

----------


## Tony Bologna

Yeh that was a BS descision Tait should have just held that triangle and put him to sleep even after the bell...

I wonder if the judges watch the sob stories of why they fight and crap they say before these matches?...If so i think Josh won out of pity for his crying...

----------


## ThaPrepster82

yea it was a bs fight pissed me off

----------


## scriptfactory

For everyone that said Tait should have won, 3 or 4 submission ATTEMPTS don't win a fight. Also, that time Josh dropped Tait made him look really good in the second round. If he hadn't dropped Tait the second round would have went to Tait and Tait would have been the winner. You have to realize the fight was extremely close, and sloppy. Josh won by exactly 1 point... and that time he put Tait on the ground is probably what put him over the edge.

----------


## Quil

Look at the knees that Tait landed though. That in combination with the sub attempts was at least enough for a draw and a third round. There is no freaking way Josh won both rounds.

----------


## J.S.N.

> Look at the knees that Tait landed though. .


yeah IMO although he couldn't get close even to taking josh down, he still dominated the clinch with knees. he landed ALOT of clean knees to the torso.

----------


## scriptfactory

It doesn't matter, though. Tait was a dick and I'm glad he is gone from the show. He spent so much time telling the camera how childish everyone else was he didn't realize how retarded he was acting. Like with the stupid basketball incident.

----------


## J.S.N.

> It doesn't matter, though. Tait was a dick and I'm glad he is gone from the show. He spent so much time telling the camera how childish everyone else was he didn't realize how retarded he was acting. Like with the stupid basketball incident.


are you talking about about when jesse stabbed noah's basketball or the shape of taint's head?

----------


## scriptfactory

> are you talking about about when jesse stabbed noah's basketball or the shape of taint's head?


 :Haha: 

No, remember when Noah came home and Tait had been playing with his basketball outside. Tait was the last person to play with it and had like kicked it over the wall or something. He said he wasn't going to go get the ball because he didn't bring it outside. This crap went on for like 10 minutes when all he had to say was, "Those two over there took the ball outside, not me. Go talk to them." It was a really stupid argument...

----------


## Quil

Yeah, I wasn't a big fan of Tait's. Thought he was a bit of a prick myself. Just thought he got robbed in the fight. Even if he had won, he would have lost against anyone with semi-decent takedown defense.

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

geezus they should have kicked them both off they were horrendous

----------

